# Variations



## tomjet (Mar 5, 2008)

From my parts box...
Aurora T-Jet chassis and gear plate L/N variations for slothead!





Tom
http://s961.photobucket.com/home/ETP_Production/index


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

is there a website for etp productions?


----------



## tomjet (Mar 5, 2008)

I don't have website but that is my photobucket.
Thanks,
Tom


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

How does one buy from you?


----------



## Al Markin (May 17, 2003)

My question is which are the variations that work the best?
Nice pictures, thanks for sharing!


----------



## lbishov (Sep 21, 2004)

Yea, how does one buy from you? Great looking bodies!!


----------



## tomjet (Mar 5, 2008)

Al Markin,

I like #8 chassis with #H or #G gearplate.
Many fray racers seem to like this combination.
My fastest fray car's combination is #D chassis with #F.
Thanks,
Tom


----------



## tomjet (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm selling on direct email only.
If you interested in resin bodies, polycarbonate and flat head screws...etc, please let me know your email address via PM.
I send you my list.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Brixmix (Dec 2, 2007)

You want to sell any of the chassis or top plates?


----------



## tomjet (Mar 5, 2008)

I don't sell chassis and plates.


----------

